# Android 4.0 and Incompleteness



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the galaxy nexus. I love android everything about it but I am also a Mac user. I switched when I started college two years ago and never looked back at windows again. Now I want to put some things at rest. Alot of reviewers call Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwhich "unfinished" "not fully baked" whatever they may say is seen in other OS. Now I can not neccesarily speak on mobile platforms but on a major upgrade of an OS and how things are not always perfect.

They complained about the search key being in one spot in gmail and in another in a different app. This also goes for the menu key and certain other items. Now I recently upgraded to Mac OSX Lion(amazing by the way) I see these little unfinished areas in this major OS upgrade as well. They change alot. I mean alot, gesture way things look, it is much much better. Back on topic, when i go into the browser and swipe one finger it takes me forward or back depending on the direction swiped. Now when i go into my App Store it does nothing. There are also a few other apps that do this. Now i dont care at all. I am justing saying a computer OS has these un-uniformed areas, as well as Android then I am sure you can find these in WP7, iOS and blackberrry. Reviews just love to just put Android down no matter how good the phone its always like "Omg this is Android this is the best phone BUT the os isnt polished fully." It just really frustrates me.

Thank you for reading sorry I am not a grammer major







Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Critics will always find the most stupid faults of an OS without looking at the general picture. I'm a harsh critic myself when it comes to games, but I try to look at it as a whole before I base my own opinion on it.

I'm sure there will be the same kind of words could be said for Mac OSX, Linux distros, Windows, etc... Its inevitable. Not much else to say other than, leave them be, some are paid to say crap about something without good reasoning. (of course, those would be the lowest of lows to do that)


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

critics critique.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

You can never attain perfection. There are always flaws with everything. I absolutely absolutely absolutely LOVE my Galaxy Nexus, but I can find faults with the OS. Like you stated, the search button moving around depending on the app, or the legacy buttons being in different spots. I for one feel like the latest iteration of Android is their greatest yet, and it can only get better as time goes on. And to the poster above me, indeed...critics will critique.


----------

